# Monedas con Premium II: Lunares



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

Las *Lunares*.
¿Qué es una lunar? Son monedas *australianas *de plata 999 que La Perth Mint saca cada año con el horóscopo chino. Hay 2 series de lunares.
*Lunar I*. Serie acabada. Iniciadas en 1999 y finalizadas con una emisión triple en 2007.
*Lunar II*. Actualmente en vigor. Iniciadas en 2008. Hasta el 2012 han sacado 5, la última, la del dragón. Sus precios tambien empiezan a subir.
Dato curioso, la onza del dragon de este año ha llegado a costar lo que vale la moneda de 2 onzas. Parece que la gente en Asia ha empezado a coleccionarla tambien...

Caracterísiticas:

*Lunares I*
999 de plata
40.6 mm
31.63 Grams 1oz
La tirada de las lunares I era de menos de 100000. Sólo el dragón, del año 2000 superaba esta cifra.
Tienen las mismas dimensiones que los Kookaburras

Es una colección MUY interesante, que consta de 12 monedas y diremos que es 'dificil' . Encontrar cualquiera a menos de 50 euros yo lo veo complicado...
*
Lunares II*
999 de plata
45.66 mm
31.135 Grams 1oz
Las lunares II obviamente son más finas que las I, aumento del diámetro significa disminución del grosor.

Si no has tenido suerte con las Lunares I, deberias ir a por las lunares II.


Ventajas:
-Colección llamativa, bonita.
-Vienen encapsuladas.
-La plata puede bajar, pero estas colecciones, mantendrán e incrementarán su valor.
-Puede ser una inversión MUY interesante.

Desventajas:
-Las lunares I son ya dificiles de encontrar. Los precios cada vez son menos razonables. El dragon I y la serpiente I pueden llegar a costar los 100 euros por onza.

Yo las veo como colecciones bonitas y una buena inversión. Evidentemente si cada 10/12 años quieren sacar unas colecciones nuevas, posiblemente no se coticen tanto como yo creo que lo harian, pero en cualquier caso, es cash seguro.
Los dibujos son curiosos y detallados -al igual que las kookas de principios del 2000 se nota un toque fino en la moneda.

Curiosidades:
-Como he comentado antes 1oz del Dragon 2012 (Lunar II) se cotizaba hace poco al mismo precio que 2oz. Casi desde el principio...
-Todas tienen el mismo reverso con la imagen de Isabel II (la reina de las monedas) con la curiosidad que los 3 últimos signos, marcan 1 DOLLAR 2007, supongo que para dar paso a la serie II.
-En la serie II, en todas se añade las letras "Year Of the ..."
-Las primeras sólo se muestra el año, y un caracter chino. El caracter chino es el mismo en la serie II y es el nombre del animal.
-Puestos a adquirir una moneda de kilo, desaconsejable como inversión, pero aconsejable por su belleza, el dragón es la que tiene más números para revalorizarse.
-No se por qué pero las lunares I tienen adornos "extras" en los años 2000-2004... misterio...
-El conejo que es la primera de las monedas lunares I está marcada con P100, con lo cual imagino que corresponderá con el centenario de la fábrica de acuñación de Perth.
-No lo he comprobado, pero parece que tienen 0.5 gramos más las lunares I que la serie II. DEsde luego la serie I es como los kookas, y la serie II mucho más fina y más grande. Habria que comprobar que tolerancia de peso tienen.

Si alguien quiere añadir más detalles... adelante por favor

Fotos aqui Lunar Coins


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Ene 2012)

Hay un par de foreros que tienen especial predileccion por estas colecciones, a ver si aportan opiniones sobre la ventaja del premium sobre la cotizacion.


----------



## asqueado (5 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Las *Lunares*.
> ¿Qué es una lunar? Son monedas *australianas *de plata 999 que La Perth Mint saca cada año con el horóscopo chino. Hay 2 series de lunares.
> *Lunar I*. Serie acabada. Iniciadas en 1999 y finalizadas con una emisión triple en 2007.
> *Lunar II*. Actualmente en vigor. Iniciadas en 2008. Hasta el 2012 han sacado 5, la última, la del dragón. Sus precios tambien empiezan a subir.
> ...



Buen post, con estupenda informacion, como bien dices son colecciones llamativas y bonitas, afortunadamente tengo ambas al completo y ademas tengo las 2 onzas de la Serpiente, el Caballo y el Dragon, que son las mas significativas. Estas monedas estan tomando unos precios prohibitivos, cada dia somos mas las que las coleccionamos.


----------



## duval81 (6 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Buen post, con estupenda informacion, como bien dices son colecciones llamativas y bonitas, afortunadamente tengo ambas al completo y ademas tengo las 2 onzas de la Serpiente, el Caballo y el Dragon, que son las mas significativas. Estas monedas estan tomando unos precios prohibitivos, cada dia somos mas las que las coleccionamos.



Oye y si abres un museo?
Joer es que tienes todas las colecciones completas... ¡Qué envidia!


Edito: Por cierto, en previsión de que vas a hacer un hilo de cada moneda (sin presión eh :XX: ) , ¿no estaría bien un hilo chincheta con los enlaces a todos ellos?
Así los nuevos y no tan nuevos tendríamos rápido acceso a todas las monedas y su info básica.


----------



## fff (6 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Buen post, con estupenda informacion, como bien dices son colecciones llamativas y bonitas, afortunadamente tengo ambas al completo y ademas tengo las 2 onzas de la Serpiente, el Caballo y el Dragon, que son las mas significativas. Estas monedas estan tomando unos precios prohibitivos, cada dia somos mas las que las coleccionamos.



La verdad es que lucen una pasada :

Bueno la idea si, es hacer un hilo por colección, y si alguien quiere hacer alguno, pues sin problema, como decia, la idea es intercambiar información y aprender


----------



## necho (6 Ene 2012)

Se nota que estas son más carillas. Le peña no se ha volcado tanto como en el hilo de las Kookas 

He añadido en "Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!" un enlace a este hilo.


----------



## macalu (6 Ene 2012)

Querido forero FFF
Queria agradecerle estos post ,para gente novata como yo son de una gran ayuda,viendo q esta monedas son las q mas se revalorizan estoy pensando en empezar mi coleccion por las lunares II,en la web de geiger tienen solo la de 2012 y esta es la de 2008?es q me mosquea la diferencia de precio
Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:
en la de coin veo q tiene un buen precio la de 2012,me puede decir alguien si ya esta incluido el iva y si ese precio es final?Lunar Dragon/Drache 2012, 1oz Silver, Australia, 31.1 Gram, 999 / 1000 buy at CoinInvestDirect
Alguna tienda q vendan y para ver precios de las lunares del 2009,2010,2011?
saludos y gracias


----------



## duval81 (6 Ene 2012)

macalu dijo:


> Querido forero FFF
> Queria agradecerle estos post ,para gente novata como yo son de una gran ayuda,viendo q esta monedas son las q mas se revalorizan estoy pensando en empezar mi coleccion por las lunares II,en la web de geiger tienen solo la de 2012 y esta es la de 2008?es q me mosquea la diferencia de precio
> Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:
> en la de coin veo q tiene un buen precio la de 2012,me puede decir alguien si ya esta incluido el iva y si ese precio es final?Lunar Dragon/Drache 2012, 1oz Silver, Australia, 31.1 Gram, 999 / 1000 buy at CoinInvestDirect
> ...



La de 2008 puede estar bien perfectamente. El tema es que el dragón salió a precios elevadísimos (supongo que será importante para los chinos).

En coininvest hay que sumar un 10% de manipulación. Una lástima porque si no los precios serán fabulosos.
Me sumo a la petición y pongo 
Silbertresor - Silbermnzen 1 Oz


----------



## macalu (6 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> La de 2008 puede estar bien perfectamente. El tema es que el dragón salió a precios elevadísimos (supongo que será importante para los chinos).
> 
> En coininvest hay que sumar un 10% de manipulación. Una lástima porque si no los precios serán fabulosos.
> Me sumo a la petición y pongo
> Silbertresor - Silbermnzen 1 Oz



Joe vaya puta..,pense q al estar incluido el iva ese era el precio,gracias


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2012)

Hoy comentaba con un amigo que la tiene cuanto podria costar la colección completa. Además de la *alta *dificultad de encontrarla creo que no saldria por menos de 700... y eso que son sólo 12 monedas, pero hay un par rozando los 100 euros... todo a ojímetro ienso:


----------



## tonypower (8 Ene 2012)

Y eso seguro que en unos añitos 3 o asi se sube a los 900€ la coleccion jaja.


----------



## elbruce (16 Ene 2012)

buen post, me encantan estas monedas, tengo la serie II a falta del dragón, que estoy esperando a ver si la pillo en 50€, aunque esta complicado. 

solo añadir que tambien tenemos las monedas tanto lunar I como lunar II en monedas de media onza, son igual de bonitas aunque el premium, en algunos casos es incluso mayor que las de una onza.

si alguien esta interesado la media onza del conejo y dragón ( lunar II )se puede pillar en ebay por unos 25€,

siempre que puedo me hago con alguna de lunar I, hoy en ebay he pillado la media onza de la serie lunar I año 2001 ( serpiente ), por 44€ con gastos de envio (vendedor de Hong Kong ), ha sido un capricho , pero la tirada fue de únicamente 30904 monedas y almenos una de ellas se viene para mi casa.

Os dejo un link para que podais verla, es cara ..... pero muy bonita . ( el precio en esta página es de 70€, envio a parte ).

Australien 1/2 Unze 2001 50 Cents Year of the Snake Stgl. in Kapsel Schlange 50 Cents Lunar Serie 1, 1/2 Unze 2001 Australien, Australia Coin coins and medals


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ene 2012)

Del Dragon de la serie 2, ahora mismo esta en ebay lo tiene un aleman por 61 euros, gastos de envio includos. Me parece un precio super correcto.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Lunar-II-1-o..._Medaillen&hash=item2a1872ca50#ht_1075wt_1037


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Ene 2012)

Buenas

Por si a alguien le interesa saberlo, he estado mirando los precios y SE VE CLARAMENTE que la Lunar II del año del dragón no ha cumplido las expectativas.

Cuando yo la compré, estaba casi 35 euros por encima de otras onzas. Y ahora, solo esta 22 o 23 euros por encima. Si estan bajando el overspot, es que se la quieren quitar


----------



## tonypower (29 Ene 2012)

Casi todas las monedas en su salida se paga mas spot, tras la salida la gente quiere hacerse cuanto antes con la moneda, conforme va pasando el tiempo se calma la cosa y ya se van vendiendo poco a poco.

Es una opinion personal, no creo que no haya cumplido las expectativas.
Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ene 2012)

El dragón del 2012 ni lo ves en las tiendas físicas, el del año 2000 ni te digo.Esta colección tira muchisimo. Yo, por lo que he visto en ebay, el dragon de 1 oz del 2012, vuela nada mas salir a la venta.


----------



## pedrint (2 Feb 2012)

Pongo la tirada de la Serie Lunar por si a alguien le interesa. Las de 2011 y 2012 no las he encontrado.

Lunar Series 1
1oz Lunar Bullion Coins
Lunar 2010 .......................... 56,077......Tiger
Lunar 2009 .......................... 52,267......Ox
Lunar 2008 .......................... 59,623......Rat
Lunar 2007 .......................... 87,009......Pig
Lunar 2006 .......................... 98,825......Dog
Lunar 2005 .......................... 92,691......Rooster
Lunar 2004 .......................... 105,680....Monkey
Lunar 2003 .......................... 102,164....Goat
Lunar 2002 .......................... 99,632......Horse
Lunar 2001 .......................... 71,301......Snake
Lunar 2000 .......................... 118,697....Dragon
Lunar 1999 .......................... 63,644......Rabbit

Proof Lunar Coins
Lunar 2010 .......................... 2,500........Tiger
Lunar 2009 .......................... 2,500........Ox
Lunar 2008 .......................... 2,500........Rat
Lunar 2007 .......................... 2,500........Pig
Lunar 2006 .......................... 2,500........Dog
Lunar 2005 .......................... 2,500........Rooster
Lunar 2004 .......................... 2,500........Monkey
Lunar 2003 .......................... 2,500........Goat
Lunar 2002 .......................... 2,500........Horse
Lunar 2001 .......................... 2,500........Snake
Lunar 2000 .......................... 2,500........Dragon
Lunar 1999 .......................... 2,500........Rabbit

Half oz Lunar Coins
Lunar 2007 .......................... 32,495........Pig
Lunar 2006 .......................... 39,361........Dog
Lunar 2005 .......................... 37,994........Rooster
Lunar 2004 .......................... 52,792........Monkey
Lunar 2003 .......................... 51,776........Goat
Lunar 2002 .......................... 42,824........Horse
Lunar 2001 .......................... 30,904........Snake
Lunar 2000 .......................... 52,956........Dragon
Lunar 1999 .......................... 16,913........Rabbit


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Feb 2012)

Aqui estan todas las tiradas publicadas oficialmente: Bullion Mintages | The Perth Mint


----------



## duval81 (2 Feb 2012)

pedrint dijo:


> Pongo la tirada de la Serie Lunar por si a alguien le interesa. Las de 2011 y 2012 no las he encontrado.
> 
> Lunar Series 1
> 1oz Lunar Bullion Coins
> ...



Vaya poca tirada las lunar II!

Las lunar I andan entre 90 y 110 euros la onza en ebay. Aunque viendo las de media onza, a lo mejor hasta son más interesantes.
Las proof descartadísimas, voy a buscar en ebay por curiosidad.


----------



## duval81 (2 Feb 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Aqui estan todas las tiradas publicadas oficialmente: Bullion Mintages | The Perth Mint



Una cosa que acabo de ver en tu enlace.
¿Qué hay dos monedas del 2008, dos del 2009 y dos del 2010? 
Porque salen el ratón, la vaca y el tigre en el lunar I y en el II con distintas tiradas.

He visto en alguna web, lunares I emitidas en 2003 (o por ahí) y con fecha de la moneda 2007, tal vez vayan por ahí los tiros.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Una cosa que acabo de ver en tu enlace.
> ¿Qué hay dos monedas del 2008, dos del 2009 y dos del 2010?
> Porque salen el ratón, la vaca y el tigre en el lunar I y en el II con distintas tiradas.
> 
> He visto en alguna web, lunares I emitidas en 2003 (o por ahí) y con fecha de la moneda 2007, tal vez vayan por ahí los tiros.



Porque a partir del 2008, lanzaron la Lunar II serie.
Digamos que el 2008 sacaron las Serie I de ese año y del 2009 y 2010, para acabar la coleccion en un mismo año.
Y se solaparon varios años con las nuevas de la serie II


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Feb 2012)

pedrint dijo:


> Pongo la tirada de la Serie Lunar por si a alguien le interesa. Las de 2011 y 2012 no las he encontrado.
> 
> Lunar Series 1
> 1oz Lunar Bullion Coins
> ...



Que raroooo
Las medias onzas, menos tirada (supongo que es porque como la gente prefiere de una onza, las hacen escasas para convertirlas en pieza de coleccionista a ver si ponen de moda comprarse la onza y media de cada)

Y lo de reducir la tirada de las Lunar II, mientras no sea metiendo un premium escandaloso como la del dragón, nada que objetar


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Feb 2012)

Tengo disponible una 2 dollars 2 oz. Horse 2002 por si alguno la queréis


----------



## tonypower (6 Feb 2012)

Buenas, he pesado una moneda 1OZ de Lunar II Rabbit 2011 y pesa 32gramos, es normal???


----------



## fff (6 Feb 2012)

Creo que no, y yo sigo mosca con mi panda... el domingo que viene lo pondre en manos de 'expertos' :|


----------



## asqueado (6 Feb 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Buenas, he pesado una moneda 1OZ de Lunar II Rabbit 2011 y pesa 32gramos, es normal???



Con que peso has efectuado la pesada de la moneda, debe de tener al menos un decimal, a veces los pesos se desequilibran por cualquier colpe y tienes que equilibrarlos.
Tambien debes de calibrarla, porque si mide lo normal, es que es del peso.
Generalmente cuando se hacen copias de monedas, tienen unos gramos de menos, ya que cuando se realiza el molde con caucho o silicona, el resultado es que sale mas pequeño.


----------



## tonypower (6 Feb 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Con que peso has efectuado la pesada de la moneda, debe de tener al menos un decimal, a veces los pesos se desequilibran por cualquier colpe y tienes que equilibrarlos.
> Tambien debes de calibrarla, porque si mide lo normal, es que es del peso.
> Generalmente cuando se hacen copias de monedas, tienen unos gramos de menos, ya que cuando se realiza el molde con caucho o silicona, el resultado es que sale mas pequeño.



Lo e pesado con un Tanita y uno de marca china, y los dos pesan 32g.
La moneda es verdadera al 99.9%, no me preocupa, simplemente es raro y curioso como varian de peso las mismas monedas.

saludos


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Mar 2012)

Un comentario, si me permiten: Creo que el título debería ser cambiado a "Lunares australianas" o algo similar que indoque su origen, porque cada colección o serie con motivos del calendario lunar chino es también lunar.



Edición: He quitado un comentario con el enlace a las tiradas oficiales, ya que el enlace de puntodecontrol es más completo, al incluir otras series.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Dos comentarios, si me permiten: Creo que el título debería ser cambiadoa a "Lunares australianas", porque cada colección o serie con motivos del calendario lunar chino es también lunar.
> 
> Las tiradas de las serie lunar australiana no es actualizada muy rápidamente, pero acá está la información oficial hasta 2010: The Australian Lunar Silver Bullion Coin (Series Two) 2008 - 2010



SI MIRAS la pagina anterior veras que ya lo puse yo....:rolleye:


----------



## warezz (13 Ago 2012)

Un UP para éste fantastico hilo.

Pronto va a salir a la venta el año de la serpiente y aquí no se entera ni díos, mejor me las quedo yo.. 

Os dejo alguna info en lo referente al año del dragón (2012), las unidades vendidas hasta la fecha, veo que en un par de años a poco que suba nuestra amada plata nos podemos llevar una agradable sorpresa.

1/2 oz 270580
1 oz 300000
2 oz  100790
5 oz 26000 
10 oz 41796
1 kg 46691
10 kg 200+

Sólo lleva vendidas 26000 a día de hoy y recordemos que dejan de producirlas en diciembre..

Info extraida del blog de perht de un tal Stephen Ward (firma la noticia) en los comentarios. 

Interesting Sales Trend Emerges - What

PD - imagen del año lunar II serpiente está embargada hasta unos días antes que salga a la venta.

Edito - Añado foto lunar serpiente 2013, extraida de la caché de google..


----------



## tel (14 Ago 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Un UP para éste fantastico hilo.
> 
> Pronto va a salir a la venta el año de la serpiente y aquí no se entera ni díos, mejor me las quedo yo..



Lo ví hace un par de dias y estuve buscando la foto para postearla, no fuí capaz de encontrarla 8:


----------



## quaver (18 Ago 2012)

Interesante, miaavg

También se ve muy diferente la leyenda "1oz 999".

Saludos.


----------



## warezz (24 Ago 2012)

Empezamos con el hype de la serpiente. :fiufiu:

Podéis ofertar por debajo de 50€.. 

http://www.ebay.es/itm/110940745757...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=110940745757&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## elbruce (24 Ago 2012)

pues no me parece demasiado cara, viendo el precio de la lunar 2012, la cual es imposible comprar a menos de 50€, ( exceptuando la privy ), cada vez hay mas demanda y la tirada esta limitada a 300.000 unidades.

voy a vigilarla porque quiero una para mi colección.


----------



## Goldmaus (24 Ago 2012)

En Alemania ya se da por hecho que el precio será alto, como se vivió la experiencia con el dragón. Lo que es un hecho es que varios clientes nuestros dejaron la serie por esa razón y vendieron las piezas que ya tenían. Una decisión muy personal de cada uno de ellos.


----------



## elbruce (24 Ago 2012)

Pues yo acabo de reservarme la mia 49,90€+ gastos de envio, la venta de ebay tenia 32 ofertas, todavia nadie se habia animado a comprarla, No creo que la pueda comprar mucho mas barata. el precio puede parecer caro, pero sale una moneda por año y una tirada limitada. no me parece tanto gasto y son preciosas!!!


----------



## alienhunter (25 Ago 2012)

Sale mucho mas barato comprando 2 o 5 al mismo vendedor

http://www.ebay.es/itm/2-Unzen-Silb..._Medaillen&hash=item19d49795cf#ht_3023wt_1065


----------



## warezz (25 Ago 2012)

No es que salga más barato, es que estás comprando una moneda de 2oz. Por lo tanto a no estar limitada a 300.000 unidades tiene menos premium.
Yo esperaré que pase el hype y se asienten los precios. Ahora atacaré a la de 5oz..


----------



## warezz (26 Ago 2012)

Ya empieza haber stock de la serpiente. 
35.50€ más envío, que son 22€

1 Oz. Australien Lunar Schlange II 2013 - Sammlermünzen und Edelmetalle - Münzhandlung Haller


----------



## takipa (26 Ago 2012)

Esta es la imagen de la serie Lunar II, serpiente del 2013, no se si alguien la ha puesto antes y no se si se verá, pues es la primera imagen que subo.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## warezz (26 Ago 2012)

Takipa, copiar ruta de imagen, simbolo montaña...


----------



## tel (27 Ago 2012)

Ya empieza a estar a precios decentes como Gold-Dreams, a 34,50€


----------



## warezz (27 Ago 2012)

Bueno uno que carga ya. Aunque baje o suba algo, si quitamos las de 1oz el resto están en precio de mercado. 

* 1 - 5OZ*
*2 - 2OZ*
*3 - 1OZ*


----------



## debianita (27 Ago 2012)

Parece que Gold Dreams no envian a España (cupo IVA). Si alguien se entera como conseguir las serpientes a precios razonables, que lo comente. Gracias


----------



## warezz (27 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GrfypqPFNI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tel (27 Ago 2012)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que Gold Dreams no envian a España (cupo IVA). Si alguien se entera como conseguir las serpientes a precios razonables, que lo comente. Gracias



Yo creo que es solo cuestión de esperar un poco, también lo tienes en Silber-corner http://www.silber-corner.de/de/Lunar-II-Schlange-1-Oz-Silber-2013


----------



## warezz (27 Ago 2012)

silber corner no envía a españa.

philaberlin si envía, pero bueno es custión de tiempo.


----------



## tel (27 Ago 2012)

Pues a esperar, la buena noticia es que los precios no parece que sean ni mucho menos como los del
dragón


----------



## tel (27 Ago 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Empezamos con el hype de la serpiente. :fiufiu:
> 
> Podéis ofertar por debajo de 50€..
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/110940745757...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=110940745757&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Este tipo lo ha bajado ya a 38,50€, en el mismo link.

Curioso, que tiene una subasta que ya esta por encima del "Buy it now"  Esta


----------



## warezz (3 Sep 2012)

Bueno el menda se hizo con 2 set de 1oz proof.. 
Ya volaron de la perth mint..
Si quereis 1/2oz proof aún están diponibles. 

Australian Lunar Series II 2013 Year of the Snake Silver Proof Coins | The Perth Mint


----------



## warezz (4 Sep 2012)

15 snake proof disponibles en phila. 150€

Australien - 1 Dollar Lunar II 2013 Schlange 1 oz Unze Silber PP, proof - PhilaBerlin GmbH & Co. KG - Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler aus Berlin


----------



## warezz (12 Sep 2012)

En una semana casi vendidas las monedas de 1oz en plata/oro. ::

*• 260,000 1oz Silver Snakes out of a maximum mintage of 300,000 coins
• 22,000 1oz Gold Snakes out of a maximum mintage of 30,000 coins*

Sales Update: On Course For Sell Out At The Mint


----------



## warezz (12 Sep 2012)

Siguen exprimiendo. Nuevas monedas con salida para el 2 de octubre..


Australian Lunar Series II – 2013 Year of the Snake 1oz Silver Typeset
* Australian Lunar Series II – 2013 Year of the Snake 1oz Silver Proof High Relief Coin*
Australian Lunar Series II – 2013 Year of the Snake 1oz Silver Coloured Edition
Australian Lunar Series II – 2013 Year of the Snake 1oz Silver Gilded Edition
Australian Lunar Series II – 2013 Year of the Snake 1kg Silver Gemstone Edition
Australian Bush Babies II – Possum 2013 1/2oz Silver Proof Coin
2012 Young Collectors Animal Athletes – Rocket Frog $1 Coin


----------



## tonypower (12 Sep 2012)

warezz dijo:


> 15 snake proof disponibles en phila. 150€
> 
> Australien - 1 Dollar Lunar II 2013 Schlange 1 oz Unze Silber PP, proof - PhilaBerlin GmbH & Co. KG - Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler aus Berlin



Que bonita la del estuche, pero simplemente por llevar el estuche vale 110€ mas? :S

150€ :S


----------



## warezz (12 Sep 2012)

No, no es por eso, es por la tirada corta de *5000 unidades*, por la alta demanda y por el acabado que es en espejo (PP,proof)


----------



## warezz (14 Sep 2012)

2011 Numismatic Mintages Released

http://www.perthmint.com.au//documents/2011_Perth_Mint_Numismatic_Coin_Mintages.pdf


----------



## silverwindow (19 Sep 2012)

La colecion lunar I, se esta poniendo por las nubes , no?

Ayer vi el tigre en ebay (Lunar I) de 1 oz plata por 400 y pico euros

Es normal, alguien sabe porque?


----------



## silverwindow (19 Sep 2012)

tienes razón, se le fue la olla a quien la vendia, yo tb la he visto por 90





miaavg dijo:


> Para nada es normal; yo diria que imposible, no llegan a esos precios ni el Dragón, Serpiente o Caballo, o alguien se pico con otro y al final perdió el más tonto de los dos.
> 
> Tengo constancia de un Lunar I Tigre en compra directa en 80€ y otra en subasta en 73 .


----------



## sstamov77 (22 Sep 2012)

Quiero empezar a coleccionar la Serie Lunar II, de donde es mejor comprar, Alemania o España. Ha intentado de comprar de una pagina de Alemania, pero me sale que por algo de IVA, no lo puede hacer. Me puede dar algen consejos, gracias.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Sep 2012)

A mi particularmente esta colección me encanta,sera por los dibujos,la simbologia,el horoscopo, lo que sea, pero me parece muy lograda, sobretodo la Lunar I


----------



## Cordoba (22 Sep 2012)

Acabo de recibir hace unos días las 5 piezas de la lunarII y he alucinado, me parecen preciosas. Yo se las ha comprado a necho, creo que tenía precios razonables y ha sido bastante serio. También estoy con la wildlife pero reconozco que no tienen nada que ver.
Saludos


----------



## Goldmaus (22 Sep 2012)

sstamov77 dijo:


> Quiero empezar a coleccionar la Serie Lunar II, de donde es mejor comprar, Alemania o España. Ha intentado de comprar de una pagina de Alemania, pero me sale que por algo de IVA, no lo puede hacer. Me puede dar algen consejos, gracias.



La diferencia entre los precios en Alemnia y Espana es el IVA, porque en Alemania las monedas sólo tienen el 7% de IVA. Si una tienda ya no envía a Espana es porque ha alcanzado el límite de envíos a ese país. Hay otras tiendas que todavía tienen cupo, sólo hay que buscar o preguntar... :fiufiu: 

Cordialmente,


----------



## Cordoba (22 Sep 2012)

Golmaus. Tu tienes lunar II?


----------



## sstamov77 (22 Sep 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Acabo de recibir hace unos días las 5 piezas de la lunarII y he alucinado, me parecen preciosas. Yo se las ha comprado a necho, creo que tenía precios razonables y ha sido bastante serio. También estoy con la wildlife pero reconozco que no tienen nada que ver.
> Saludos



a donde les compras?


----------



## Cordoba (22 Sep 2012)

A Necho del hilo de compra venta es un burbujearon serio.


----------



## fff (28 Sep 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Buenas, he pesado una moneda 1OZ de Lunar II Rabbit 2011 y pesa 32gramos, es normal???



Bueno... creo que cuando abri los hilos, no me fije en este pequeño detalle sin importancia que ahora si me he fijado, y es que el abarcar tanta cosa hace que a veces no estemos concentrados.

Si te fijas, el peso que tiene que dar es --- 31.63 Grams 1oz

Curioso en contraposicion con el de la II

31.135 Grams 1oz

Y eso que ambas son 999

Tenemos la idea en la cabeza que como una onza troy es 31.1, pues siendo 999 , es lo que deberia pesar... sin embargo las lunares I nos regalan - como las kookas, medio gramo de plata...

:8:

que generosa es la Perth Mint!!!

PD: Tu moneda es buena


----------



## warezz (6 Oct 2012)

*2013 High Relief Year of Snake, 1oz Proof*

[YOUTUBE]xh7zyN3hmwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## warezz (6 Oct 2012)

*2013 High Relief Year of Snake, 1oz Proof*


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Oct 2012)

En Noviembre saldrán las nuevas colecciones de la serie:

* Australian Lunar Series II - 2013 Year of the Snake Gold Proof Coloured Editions
* Australian Lunar Series II - 2013 Year of the Snake Silver Proof Coloured Editions
* Australian Lunar Series II - 2oz Silver Proof Twelve-Coin Collection (excluding Europe)
* Year of the Snake 2013 1oz Silver Proof Rectangle Four-Coin Set
* Australian Lunar Series II - 2012 Year of the Dragon 1oz Gold Proof High Relief Coin (excluding USA)

Fuente: Perth Mint | New coin releases available from 12.01 a.m. 6 November 2012 (AWST)


----------



## Goldmaus (6 Nov 2012)

Las serpientes de 1 Oz de plata están oficialmente agotadas en la ceca. 

Fuente: Perth Mint Bullion Blog | SOLD OUT: 1oz Year Of The Snake Bullion Coins | October 26 2012

Cordialmente,


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Estimado Administrador (nótense las mayúsculas)

Leo el siguiente "tag" en este "post" (anglicismos everywhere) 

olestalkyn vende monedas falsas

¿Sería Usted tan amable de aportar alguna prueba al respecto? Como no le va a ser posible, ruego proceda al borrado del mismo. Ya sabe, daños al honor y esas cosas en desuso. A algunos les gusta que hablen de ellos, ya sea bien o mal. En mi caso, NO ES ASÍ. 

Gracias por su segura rectificación que agradecería fuese a la mayor brevedad posible.

PS ¿Alguien con quien haya tenido tratos tiene alguna queja? Me remito a http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-59.html
y páginas anteriores y/o posteriores del mismo


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Repetido. Perdón


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Gracias Administrador por borrar el dichoso "tag"
Perdón conforeros por el off-topic pero era necesario


----------



## Caracol (2 Dic 2012)

Que os parece la lunar II coloreda, motivo de la serpiente. 
Esta a 74,49€






Australien - 1 Dollar 2013 Lunar II Schlange coloriert im Etui 1 oz Unze Silber PP - PhilaBerlin GmbH & Co. KG - Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler aus Berlin

Sé que las monedas proof del año del dragon se están vendiendo entorno al los 129€, ¿podría ser recomendable?


----------



## warezz (13 Ene 2013)

Dragon Coin 2012 Year of the Dragon unidades vendidas oficial pert mint
La de 5oz tendrá un buen premium de ahora en adelante, sólo 31600 vendidas. Recordar que al empenzar el 2013 ya no fabrica estas monedas, sólo la de 1kg y me parece que por encarga..

http://www.perthmint.com.au//docume...nar_Silver_Bullion_Series_Two_2008_-_2013.pdf


----------



## marquen2303 (13 Ene 2013)

warezz


Dragon Coin 2012 Year of the Dragon unidades vendidas oficial pert mint
La de 5oz tendrá un buen premium de ahora en adelante, sólo 31600 vendidas. Recordar que al empenzar el 2013 ya no fabrica estas monedas, sólo la de 1kg y me parece que por encarga..



En donde las consigo?? Estuve buscando en paginas de alemania pero no las encuentro


----------



## warezz (13 Ene 2013)

Cual no encuentras, la de 5oz??

Si no las tienen es que volaron y ya no fabrican más, te tocará pagar premium
Saludos


----------



## warezz (13 Ene 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> Que os parece la lunar II coloreda, motivo de la serpiente.
> Esta a 74,49€
> 
> 
> ...



La serpiente está teniendo menos tirón, yo de tí no la compraría, antes me iría a la proof o High relief que no tienen mal precio..


----------



## warezz (13 Ene 2013)

Ya salen las serpientes coloreadas, no envían a España pero, ya están en venta. Yo voy pasar..

Lunar II Schlange Farbig


----------



## MrMonedas (13 Ene 2013)

Yo paso en general de premium porque me parece el timo de la estampita. La tontería la pagas a cojón de pato laqueado y sIempre están sacando tiradas limitadas con diferentes dibujitos. De los colorines ya ni hablamos, a ver como se conservan dentro de 25 años.


----------



## kapandji (14 Feb 2013)

a ojimetro, ahora ¿no sale más a cuenta meterse con las de 2oz que con las de 1Oz?
saludos


----------



## fff (14 Feb 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> a ojimetro, ahora ¿no sale más a cuenta meterse con las de 2oz que con las de 1Oz?
> saludos



Son más baratas en cuanto a precio por gramo de plata, pero son mucho menos demandadas. Si tienes una buena oferta, compra, pero la gente compra (y colecciona) mayoritariamente de 1oz


----------



## kapandji (14 Feb 2013)

gracias por la respuesta.. Acabo de ver el precio de las 2 oz del ratón y me acabo de asustar...


----------



## warezz (27 Jul 2013)

Arriba que queda 1 mes para la salida de la moneda año del caballo..

Una pequeña primícia que me paso un buen amigo, creo que no está posteada en ningún foro.
Bonita, bonita y cuanto más grande más bonita, esperemos que no despeguen los precios de la plata..


----------



## asqueado (27 Jul 2013)

warezz dijo:


> Arriba que queda 1 mes para la salida de la moneda año del caballo..
> 
> Una pequeña primícia que me paso un buen amigo, creo que no está posteada en ningún foro.
> Bonita, bonita y cuanto más grande más bonita, esperemos que no despeguen los precios de la plata..



Gracias warezz por tu aportacion, moneda muy bonita, estaremos atentos al precio de salida.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2013)

warezz dijo:


> Arriba que queda 1 mes para la salida de la moneda año del caballo..
> 
> Una pequeña primícia que me paso un buen amigo, creo que no está posteada en ningún foro.
> Bonita, bonita y cuanto más grande más bonita, esperemos que no despeguen los precios de la plata..



Vamos a ver el precio de salida, pero me imagino que no diferirá mucho de la de este año. Bueno, aún hay que esperar, porque en los MP todavía podemos ver auténticas "barbaridades" en los precios. Hombre, la moneda es bonita, al igual que todas las Lunares, aunque me parece que superar a la del Dragón va a ser bastante difícil...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Jul 2013)

warezz dijo:


> Arriba que queda 1 mes para la salida de la moneda año del caballo..
> 
> Una pequeña primícia que me paso un buen amigo, creo que no está posteada en ningún foro.
> Bonita, bonita y cuanto más grande más bonita, esperemos que no despeguen los precios de la plata..



Esperando precio me temo precio medio alto, pero quizas merezca la pena


----------



## japiluser (27 Jul 2013)

La moneda esta "muy guapa"!


----------



## warezz (28 Jul 2013)

Tirada final dragon 2012.
Tirada de 31664 para la moneda de 5oz, es bastante baja, candidata a una buena ravalorización..
La serpiente de 5oz hasta el momento lleva 11036


----------



## makokillo (28 Jul 2013)

warezz dijo:


> Tirada final dragon 2012.
> Tirada de 31664 para la moneda de 5oz, es bastante baja, candidata a una buena ravalorización..
> La serpiente de 5oz hasta el momento lleva 11036



Guapa la monedita de 331 onzas para llevarla en el bolsillo por si necesitas algo de calderilla :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## makokillo (5 Ago 2013)

Alguien tiene precios actualizados de esta serie??


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Ago 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Guapa la monedita de 331 onzas para llevarla en el bolsillo por si necesitas algo de calderilla :XX::XX::XX::XX:



A ver donde escondes eso...


----------



## warezz (20 Oct 2013)

Actualización a día de hoy tirada año de la serpiente.
Bastante bajas la tirada de 2oz y sobretodo la de 5oz, tendrá buen premium a no mucho tardar.

Sales-to-date of the silver bullion Snakes are as follows:

• 1/2oz – 160,108
• 2oz – 55,933
• 5oz – 20,102 
• 10oz – 28,136
• 1 kilo – 30,966

Mobile Home


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

warezz dijo:


> Actualización a día de hoy tirada año de la serpiente.
> Bastante bajas la tirada de 2oz y sobretodo la de 5oz, tendrá buen premium a no mucho tardar.
> 
> Sales-to-date of the silver bullion Snakes are as follows:
> ...



Buen dato el de las tiradas, sabemos precios ?


----------



## Evil_ (23 Oct 2013)

Buenas dispongo de esta serie y son todas preciosas sobre todo la del 2014.



Cuanto puede costar la serie lunar I entera?
Que tirada tienen las monedas serie II 2014 de 2 onza y 1/2 onza?

Un saludo


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Oct 2013)

Evil_ dijo:


> Buenas dispongo de esta serie y son todas preciosas sobre todo la del 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chapeau...


----------



## karlillobilbaino (6 Nov 2013)

No se donde poner este mensaje ya que aun no se ha abierto hilo propio, a ver si alguien me despeja estas dudas

Parece que la Royal Mint de inglaterra ha sacado este año un caballo del 2014 serie lunar, primero de una nueva coleccion con tiradas de 300mil

Me ha parecido brutalmente bonita

Alguien tiene informacion sobre ello? cuando llegan? podria convertirse en una nueva serie querida? veo que es algo mas sencilla la moneda que las australianas pero me parece precioso el diseño 

La venden en silver corner ya, silver corner tiene ya finalizado el cupo del iva no? o aun se puede hacer pedido?

Lunar - Pferd - 1 Oz Silber (Royal Mint) - Neuheit - erste Lunar Münze der Royal Mint England


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Nov 2013)

Salen de la mint el 25 de noviembre


----------



## conde84 (6 Nov 2013)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> No se donde poner este mensaje ya que aun no se ha abierto hilo propio, a ver si alguien me despeja estas dudas
> 
> Parece que la Royal Mint de inglaterra ha sacado este año un caballo del 2014 serie lunar, primero de una nueva coleccion con tiradas de 300mil
> 
> ...



Por ebay hay mil vendedores que ya la ofrecen,con esa tirada,su precio deberia de estar cerca del spot de la plata.

PD:Estoy hasta el nardo ya de series lunares y animalitos en las onzas,a ver si se les ocurre otra cosa ya que empieza a ser cansino el tema.


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2013)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> No se donde poner este mensaje ya que aun no se ha abierto hilo propio, a ver si alguien me despeja estas dudas
> 
> Parece que la Royal Mint de inglaterra ha sacado este año un caballo del 2014 serie lunar, primero de una nueva coleccion con tiradas de 300mil
> 
> ...



Ponte en contacto con el forero Necho, yo ya se la tengo encargada


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Nov 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> PD:Estoy hasta el nardo ya de series lunares y animalitos en las onzas,a ver si se les ocurre otra cosa ya que empieza a ser cansino el tema.



Cierto, me gustan mucho las que tengo, pero como cada año salgan 3 series nuevas de animalitos me voy a empezar e desenganchar. Mira que hay temas, desde tecnologia, história, arte o flores...


----------



## conde84 (18 Nov 2013)

¿alguien sabe a que serie pertenece esta moneda del perro?
















Es del 2006 del año del perro de australia pero la que yo tengo no es asi y esta nunca la habia visto.

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Nov 2013)

Yo diria que pertenece a la Serie Lunar 1, acabado proof. y por cierto bastante escasa creo que solo se acuñarón 2500 piezas en estuche individual.
Te dejo un enlace en donde puedes ver las piezas acuñadas cada año.
Perth Mint S1 Silver Lunar Mintages (Numismatic) ~ Silver Lunar

Estas son las piezas del 2001 Snake Proof.


subir imagenes gratis

imagen jpg


----------



## conde84 (18 Nov 2013)

Pues si parece ser eso,no sabia yo que las proof tenian distinto dibujo que las BU.
¿o solo tiene distinto dibujo en la del perro?


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Nov 2013)

Yo tampoco lo tengo claro, pero las del conejo, dragon y snake son iguales esto te lo puedo confirmar porque las 2 primeras tambien las he tenido. La verdad que con las Lunares me pierdo por sus diferentes acabados. Por ej. la que puesto en la foto es la de 10 oz Proof y solamente se podia conseguir adquiriendo el estuche de las 5 piezas proof. por lo que solamente hay 289 unidades, digamos que es bastante escasa.


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Nov 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Yo diria que pertenece a la Serie Lunar 1, acabado proof. y por cierto bastante escasa creo que solo se acuñarón 2500 piezas en estuche individual.
> Te dejo un enlace en donde puedes ver las piezas acuñadas cada año.
> Perth Mint S1 Silver Lunar Mintages (Numismatic) ~ Silver Lunar
> 
> ...



Caviar modo plata...


----------



## warezz (12 Ago 2014)

Con todos ustedes el año de la cabra, no me desagradan, laa de plata parece muy currada, en vivo seguro que aún ganan más..:Aplauso:

Tirada, la misma de siempre 300,000 plata y 30000 oro.


----------



## anitalafantastica (12 Ago 2014)

warezz dijo:


> Con todos ustedes el año de la cabra, no me desagradan, laa de plata parece muy currada, en vivo seguro que aún ganan más..:Aplauso:
> 
> Tirada, la misma de siempre 300,000 plata y 30000 oro.



¿Sabes si ya está a la venta?


----------



## Arraez (13 Ago 2014)

Salen el 1 de septiembre


----------



## malacitanus (3 Nov 2014)

Buenas: 

Estoy viendo para comprar la serie lunar 2, pero esta en S/C pero dice que vienen en sus cápsulas originales, si fuese así... no serian proof ? No se si comprarlas o no, salen a menos de 45 euros cada una.
Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2014)

malacitanus dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Estoy viendo para comprar la serie lunar 2, pero esta en S/C pero dice que vienen en sus cápsulas originales, si fuese así... no serian proof ? No se si comprarlas o no, salen a menos de 45 euros cada una.
> Un saludo.



S/C quiere decir "sin circular" da igual que sean proof o BU ( Brillant uncircular), las Australian Lunar II son proof y por supuesto deberian ser S/C.
El precio de 45€ por moneda creo que es un pelin caro ya que la del 2015 está mas o menos a 22€, las de 2014 y 2013 a poco mas de 25, 2012 a 35 maximo y las anteriores seguramente a poco mas de 40. Al menos a esos precios las conseguí yo.


----------



## malacitanus (3 Nov 2014)

Muchas gracias por la explicación :=) y por los precios orientativos me fueron de mucha ayuda.
Uns aludo


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2015)

Venga, ya empezamos con el 2016.


----------



## Angelillo23 (1 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Venga, ya empezamos con el 2016.



Para mi es de las mas feas de esta serie, sera que los monos no me llaman  
Aun asi, para mi las lunares II son de las series mas esteticas, tengo ganas de acabar la colección y buscarle una buena caja de madera


----------



## Bullion10 (1 Sep 2015)

Pues mí la de oro no me gusta mucho, pero la onza de plata me parece que no está nada mal. Creo que no es fácil hacer un diseño bonito para este bicho y no ha quedado mal.

Le auguro una buena revalorización a este moneda, aunque donde se ponga un tigre... :XX:

Menos mal que somos diferentes y cada uno tenemos nuestros gustos y preferencias, así hay sitio para todos y no nos peleamos... :rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## Furillo (6 Sep 2021)

tonypower dijo:


> Buenas, he pesado una moneda 1OZ de Lunar II Rabbit 2011 y pesa 32gramos, es normal???





fff dijo:


> Bueno... creo que cuando abri los hilos, no me fije en este pequeño detalle sin importancia que ahora si me he fijado, y es que el abarcar tanta cosa hace que a veces no estemos concentrados.
> 
> Si te fijas, el peso que tiene que dar es --- 31.63 Grams 1oz
> 
> ...



Reflotes sanos y tal... pido disculpas pero como soy novato en esto de las lunares, necesito de vuestra sapiencia.
Resulta que espoleado por el logo del canal de nuestro buen amigo Muttley, me he iniciado con un dragoncito del 2012 y mi sorpresa fue mayúsucula cuando, al recibir la susodicha en casa hice las comprobaciones pertinentes (peso y dimensiones), y me quedé ojiplático:

Peso: 32.1 gr.
Diámetro: 45.0 mm.
Espesor: 2.3 mm.




Cuando según la propia Perth Mint, debería ser:


Minimum Gross Weight (g)31.135Maximum Diameter (mm)45.60Maximum Thickness (mm)2.60

Australian Lunar Silver Coin Series II 2012 Year of the Dragon Gilded Edition | The Perth Mint

He comparado el careto de la reina lagarta con la foto FAKE subida por Miaavg y la mía parece buena (por el detalle del pelo y la leyenda "1oz 999 silver"), pero... las medidas y el peso se van de madre. Nunca me había pasado, ¿qué opináis vosotros?

No sé si debería poner esto en espoiler:


----------



## skifi (6 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Reflotes sanos y tal... pido disculpas pero como soy novato en esto de las lunares, necesito de vuestra sapiencia.
> Resulta que espoleado por el logo del canal de nuestro buen amigo Muttley, me he iniciado con un dragoncito del 2012 y mi sorpresa fue mayúsucula cuando, al recibir la susodicha en casa hice las comprobaciones pertinentes (peso y dimensiones), y me quedé ojiplático:
> 
> Peso: 32.1 gr.
> ...



A mi me ha pasado en alguna ocasión con monedas compradas de tienda fiable, pero cuando pregunté me tranquilizaron, el margen siempre era al alza (“sobraba” algo de plata), y al parecer no es algo excepcional. En la misma tabla que compartes, ya hablan de dimensiones máximas, no mínima ni exacta, y de peso mínimo. Con lo cual la tuya en principio cumple.

De todas formas, si alguien más experto o veterano comenta y arroja algo de luz, te será más tranquilizador…


----------



## Muttley (6 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Reflotes sanos y tal... pido disculpas pero como soy novato en esto de las lunares, necesito de vuestra sapiencia.
> Resulta que espoleado por el logo del canal de nuestro buen amigo Muttley, me he iniciado con un dragoncito del 2012 y mi sorpresa fue mayúsucula cuando, al recibir la susodicha en casa hice las comprobaciones pertinentes (peso y dimensiones), y me quedé ojiplático:
> 
> Peso: 32.1 gr.
> ...



La pinta es buena, el diseño, acabado y detalles es como debe ser…pero es la primera vez que veo pasarse el peso de una moneda bullion por 1 gramo!!!!!
No tengo una respuesta. 
Si fuera mala normalmente canta “por falta de peso” no por exceso.
Tampoco tiene mucho sentido falsificar tan fielmente una moneda bullion que en su día salió por unos 30€ (glorioso 2012) y que su precio actual está entre 35-40€.

Para mi es buena al 99%.


----------



## fff (7 Sep 2021)

Es buena. No tiene ningún problema.
La apariencia es correcta. Sí, el peso es extrañamente alto, pero no tiene ningún detalle que 'no cuadre'.
Si todavia no estas convencido, lo ultimo seria medir en un densimetro que es plata o la prueba sónica para ver que es plata (Por ejemplo la app Pingcoin)


----------

